# Ahoy from Union City Michigan



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahoy there. I found this site and joined because I want to learn to sail. I know nothing about it. As you can see I am from Union City MI. If yee know of a good sailing school or even someone on here who could give me lessons come spring of 09, please let me know. I also would like to purchase a small sail boat. Again I know nothing of the sail boats. All I have ever owend is a 16 foot fishing boat with a 75hp motor on it. So sailing is all new to me. I am 41 years old and a father of two. I have thought about and been interrested in learning how to sail for a little over a year now. So the wife said I can look into it...lol. I have started looking at diffrent places on the web to read as much as I can. To maybe learn some of the terms and parts of a sail boat. Any help from everyone one would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ahoy Pyrat!
Welcome to the asylum.
There is an active member here that sails on Gull Lake. I sometimes join him if the weather is right. We are just North of you a few miles.
I would recommend Gull Lake as a nice place for you to pursue your dreams. A nice 20 - 25 foot trailerable works out real nice there. 
If you are looking at doing some bigger water and bigger boat sailing, we are up in Holland. I am sure we can get you a ride in the Spring, especially if you volunteer to help polish. LOL!
Good luck and hope to see you soon.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailortjk1 said:


> Ahoy Pyrat!
> Welcome to the asylum.
> There is an active member here that sails on Gull Lake. I sometimes join him if the weather is right. We are just North of you a few miles.
> I would recommend Gull Lake as a nice place for you to pursue your dreams. A nice 20 - 25 foot trailerable works out real nice there.
> ...


Thank you for the repley. Is Gull lake over or close to Kalamazoo? Also I was thinking of something smaller right now. 12 to 16 foot. Maybe under $2000. And if I can I would really enjoy the chance to ride on a bigger sailboat and learn. I tried to IM you but i have to have 10 post before I can do that. Thanks again.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

You can quickly gain the 10 post requirement by playing the game on the Song Thread. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/30244-song-chain.html

Yep, Gull Lake is a bit North of I-94 about 10 miles East of 131 between Kalamazoo and Battle Creek.

I see Union Lake on the Map, is there a public ramp there for your use?
It looks like a nice lake. Lots of boats in that range, you should be able to find something easily.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome Pyrat!
I'm the member tjk refers to over by Gull Lake. I wouldn't worry about the size of the boat so much as I'd focus on price. I ended up with my 21' Cal while looking for something smaller. Everybody with something smaller either wanted a bunch of money for it or, more commonly, was content to let it rot away in the flower garden in case the grand-kids someday wanted to use it. There is a lot to be had in the $2-2,500 if you shop around and are handy at fixing things.

Plan on sailing with us in the Spring! You can go big boat sailing and sailing with your ear in the water all in the same weekend!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes there is a public access on Union lake. I am only about a mile and a half from there. I have used the access before but that was for fishing. I do look forward to going sailing and learning about this spring.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome, is there really a place in this world called Kalamazoo????I wish Ny had one, anyway you'll be sure to learn lots from this bottomless pit of sailing knowledge just don't be afraid to ask.
-wade


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

mrwuffles said:


> Welcome, is there really a place in this world called Kalamazoo????I wish Ny had one, anyway you'll be sure to learn lots from this bottomless pit of sailing knowledge just don't be afraid to ask.
> -wade


Can you recommend any books or magazines I should read over the winter, that might help me in my understanding and learning of sailing? Thanks.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Honestly I read more stories about sailing rather than actual learning books but someone will come up with an answer for you and ill probably start reading some more of those educational books by the end of this never ending winter.....BTW I like your avatar any idea what ship that is?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

mrwuffles said:


> Honestly I read more stories about sailing rather than actual learning books but someone will come up with an answer for you and ill probably start reading some more of those educational books by the end of this never ending winter.....BTW I like your avatar any idea what ship that is?


Well I don't know what ship that is, I know its a brigatine is all. I will let you in on the way I really got interrested in sailing. I play Second Life. And in SL I am a pirate. I have a Brigatine and a Frigiate. In the game we use this ships to do sea battles. They have cannons and you can sink and be sunk. You also have to sail the ship using the wind on SL. I have to work the sails to make my ships move. Anyway thats how I became interrested in wanting to learn to sail in real life.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Pyrat,

I run a sailing school in California, so my opinion is biased, but taking formal lessons, at least at the beginning, will make your joy from the sport skyrocket. There are several schools in the Midwest, several in Chicago. Chicago Sailing Club does a good job of teaching in small keelboats, 22-25 feet.

As for winter reading, purchase the US SAILING text book called Basic Keelboat from Amazon, or directly from US SAILING US SAILING - National Governing Body of Sailing in the U.S. It is all you need to know to day sail on a lake in a boat under 30 feet.

If you are planning to sail in a dinghy, (8-18') then the US SAILING text "Learn Sailing Right" is probably a better choice as it is focused on smaller boats.

also consider going to US Sailing - Online Sailing Course and Lessons which has some useful interactive training online. Nowhere near as sophisticated as SL, but helpful, nonetheless. And, I'd like to hear more about how you chose the sailing/pirates family in SL. We have been wondering how to enhance our students' and members' experience of sailing through the SL world, but are ignorant of it.

Good luck!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Along with what Jepsen has said, I recommed these guys out of DuSable Harbor. Captain Jim is a good egg, tell him Tim said "Hi".

Welcome to 3rd Coast Cruising


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

RMJepsen said:


> Pyrat,
> 
> I run a sailing school in California, so my opinion is biased, but taking formal lessons, at least at the beginning, will make your joy from the sport skyrocket. There are several schools in the Midwest, several in Chicago. Chicago Sailing Club does a good job of teaching in small keelboats, 22-25 feet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailortjk1 said:


> Along with what Jepsen has said, I recommed these guys out of DuSable Harbor. Captain Jim is a good egg, tell him Tim said "Hi".
> 
> Welcome to 3rd Coast Cruising


I will like into it, thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

well let me get my ten post....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

that way I can send out messages.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

To everyone if I need to...good I did it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

RMJepsen said:


> Pyrat,
> 
> I run a sailing school in California, so my opinion is biased, but taking formal lessons, at least at the beginning, will make your joy from the sport skyrocket. There are several schools in the Midwest, several in Chicago. Chicago Sailing Club does a good job of teaching in small keelboats, 22-25 feet.
> 
> ...


Again thanks. I just bought both those books off of ebay. Can't wait to read them.


----------

